# just a boat that i built for a friend



## gotasquirt (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry about the video it was taken on my cellphone i was doing 40 mph in my boat when hey went past me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dm4Hu33REw


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 25, 2011)

You know the rules. We MUST see pictures, and lots of them.... :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not only Pictures, BUT........a complete description please.


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 28, 2011)

all right guys you asked for and here they are the hull is 16' with a 66" wide bottom 8deg v hull the bottom is .190 thick the gunnels are 11" wide so you can walk all the way around the boat


----------



## fender66 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the pics. What powers this boat. Where did you find it.....more details please. :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 28, 2011)

the motor is out of a jetski and is stock


----------



## bulldog (Jan 28, 2011)

NICE!! 8)


----------



## fender66 (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you build the boat too, or just the mod? I'm really impressed if you built the boat too!


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 28, 2011)

i set the basic specs for the hull and my buddy had the hull built with my guidance and advice


----------



## georgiaken (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice looking boat...

I love how you guys on tin boats just "make" stuff.

There's nothing like watching ingenuity and custom fabrication...and yeah, I love pics too!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 31, 2011)

That thing is Bad to the Bone. Can't wait to hear the performance DETAILS.Keep us posted,please.


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 31, 2011)

it is realy quick and nimbel 52 mph. with 2 big guys and gear and a big lunch sack it will run 3" water with no problem the bottom is .190 thikness so it wouid that a big hit to dent it the min kota 74 # trollining motor will hold it in a fast current and the gas tank holds 30 gal.of 91 octane it hurts when you fill it up :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks squirt.Those numbers are impressive to say the least.Great job you did.If I'm not too nosey,what's the cost of a rig like that?From start to finish.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with S&MFISH...that's a really nice rig!


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 1, 2011)

8500 for the hull 1200 for the trailer 1000 for the back half of pump 450 for the front half in cluding machine work plus 20 hours of work the motor was 3500 plus 2000in misc parts oh ya and a trip to havasu az for the pump it was brand new never ran take off a sea doo ski the motor is a kawasaki 250 x


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 3, 2011)

Not too bad for around $20,000. I was figuring labor at $150hr.I don't think you could get a comperable rig from a factory for less than that. Very nice job Squirt.


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 3, 2011)

125 an hour ? hah thanks i need a raise hhehe :roflmao:


----------



## Huevos (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally found the site Will. Sweet boat! You guys are haulin' butt in that video...


----------



## futonman (Apr 4, 2011)

this is Will's own boats LOL not 250 hp but just as bad a$$

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwAUP0smKZk&feature=channel_video_title

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfm5xshelnI&feature=relmfu


----------



## flatboat (Apr 5, 2011)

wow thats a sweet rig. man i've been wantin to build one of them for a while ,there are some rivers where alot of smallmouth live ,that have never seen a bait . i think that would be the way to go .


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow!! I would like to see some more pics and specs on this beast! It looks mean! :twisted:


----------



## gotasquirt (Apr 6, 2011)

my boat omy buddys boat ?


----------

